# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Ethnic groups examples references

## zhar2

Its very hard to find neutral looking people to use as an ethnic reference, its a problem we found when making our ethnic map for Gotha and that I found in referencing for my own world. So I've prepared a selection of more than 100 examples that I researched and photoshopped to make as broad and as neutral as possible. Im only using them as a guide and not as an art element in any map so I decided to share them with you so you can use them as you see fit.



Please find the zip file in the link below 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Mf_...ew?usp=sharing

Hope someone finds them useful.

----------


## Naima

Very good thankyou  :Smile:  .

----------

